# toro gas trimmer



## daddyboo01 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a Toro gas trimmer Model #51990 I've been having problems with. It starts ok but, when I squeeze the throttle it dies, can't figure it out. Any suggestions?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If it has carburetor adjustment screws, you might try turning them out (counter clockwise) about a 1/4 turn and see if it helps any. Also be sure your fuel is fresh (no older then 6 - 8 weeks).


----------

